
Joto – the first connected display that draws with a pen - rtrunck
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joto/joto-the-first-connected-display-that-draws-with-a
======
ENadyr
This isn't getting as much interest as I expected. I thought it would be
popular with hackers, we pledged for one to replace our scrum board. I'm not-
so-secretly hoping that they productionize their large frame design
([http://madebythose.com/woodpecker/](http://madebythose.com/woodpecker/)),
they only lease those units currently Full disclosure: we work in the same co-
working space as "Those"

